# FP-C Certification for Canadians?



## CANDawg (Aug 5, 2012)

I just recently learned about the FP-C certification that BCCTPC offers. That said, a quick perusal of the website makes it seem very USA oriented - despite hearing that it was an international certification. 

Can anyone provide info on the cert's usefulness in Canada? Is this what organizations like STARS and Ornge look for/use, or is just for medics south of the border?


----------



## usalsfyre (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm not sure exactly how it's "US oriented". It's an independent test on CCM with a little bit of flight physiology and CATMS standards thrown in.


----------



## CANDawg (Aug 5, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> I'm not sure exactly how it's "US oriented". It's an independent test on CCM with a little bit of flight physiology and CATMS standards thrown in.



Well, they don't seem to offer the test to be written outside the US, for starters.


----------



## Medic Tim (Aug 5, 2012)

Flight physiology and a lot of the content taught in acp programs would be at the ccemtp or FP-c level.The provinces that have ccp have them primarily for cct ground and or air and working in the er or icu or clinics. Ornge has their own flight training program. They are one of the few places that has flight pcps as well. As I said a lot of acp programs have flight physiology already included in the education some also do flight as part of preceptorship.


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Aug 5, 2012)

No relevance to ORNGE. You go through their program to get employment. There's nothing preventing a CCP(f) from elsewhere getting a job but I don't see them hiring without a ton of experience. Consider that a CCP(f) in Ontario has two years PCP school, the self-study basic flight physiology course, another year for ACP, the better part of another academic year for ACP(f) and then two years for CCP. A short flight course will not provide an equivalent.


----------



## Medic Tim (Aug 5, 2012)

WolfmanHarris said:


> No relevance to ORNGE. You go through their program to get employment. There's nothing preventing a CCP(f) from elsewhere getting a job but I don't see them hiring without a ton of experience. Consider that a CCP(f) in Ontario has two years PCP school, the self-study basic flight physiology course, another year for ACP, the better part of another academic year for ACP(f) and then two years for CCP. A short flight course will not provide an equivalent.



I agree a short flight course is nothing compared to a flight Ccp or acp who took a specificflight program. The op asked if the FP-c cert would hold any weight in Canada and the answer is not really for the reasons I mention above.


----------



## nolimits (Mar 1, 2013)

STARS runs a critcal care transport program for EMT-P,Nurses and Physicans(have an application if you want it).  As for reciprocity in the US with certifications,vice versa i'm not sure. I'm not entirely sure what the difference between FP-C and CCP is or how their scope of practice differs ,but i'm sure there are SOME differences.  In EMT-P,the CAMTS manual as well flight physiology is reviewed.  Hope this helps, if not,message me.





take care out there,


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Mar 1, 2013)

Correct me if I am wrong here.... Because I am not flight and I can not guarantee validity of everything I am claiming below.

While anyone is welcome to take the FP-C, most companies in the states I am aware normally require at least 3-5 years ALS experience in a busy system as a requirement for flight. Many of the flight medics I know hold bachelors degree's and some have dual certification/licence as a RN/EMT-P. 
As you may know... the FP-C is only a test, not a course. Its a test that results in FP-C certification. 

While there are "Prep" courses out there many of them are just out to make a buck IMO, while others have gained a lot of credit such as UBMC's CCEMT-P. 

The U.S. has no special college education or degree path for flight paramedics, as a result they must obtain it on there own or through "recognition of prior learning" you could say. However, before becoming flight almost all have worked in a busy 911 system for at least 5 years and normally hold extra education. The FP-C is just a test to validate knowledge.

I think it is oriented towards the USA in some ways because I think it uses AHA and CAMTS guidlines,


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Mar 1, 2013)

Sorry I strayed off topic there a little


----------



## Scott33 (Mar 1, 2013)

nolimits said:


> I'm not entirely sure what the difference between FP-C and CCP is or how their scope of practice differs ,but i'm sure there are SOME differences.



I am mot sure if you mean the BCCTPC CCP-C or the canadian CCP course in this instance. The main, or perhaps only, difference between the FP-C and CCP-C is the element of flight physiology in the former. 

Personally I think the BCCTPC should be promoting the less sexy CCP-C a little better, as it is more applicable to the majority of us who work on the ground. It's true that these qualifications are merely exams which can suggest a minimal level of competence in critical care transport. Nothing more. I wouldn't object to seeing these credentials become a little more challenging in future. Perhaps requiring a minimal length of time in the job, relevant academic qualifications or degree, practical assessment etc. 

As it is, you sign up, pay your fee, and either pass or fail. In theory at least, you could guess your way to having CCP-P / FP-C after your name. Challenging though the exams are, they only tell you so much about someone's competence. Make the exams multi-faceted and they should carry more weight.


----------

